# Apple Pie



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Disclaimer: NOT responsible for any actions taken while under the influence of Apple Pie. This includes: Horrible dancing, telling your friends you love them 100 times, falling down, throwing up, or unexpected sexual desires for people you don't know.[COLOR]

Here is what I think off the top of my head:
1 gal apple cider
1 gal apple juice
8 cinnamon sticks
1 fifth EverClear
1 fifth Captn Morgan Spiced RUM

Combine first 3 ingredients and bring to a simmer for about 5 minutes. Turn off heat and let steep and cool for about 20 minutes. 
Pour into a thermos jug and add both fifths of liquor.

If the cider is really sour you may need to add some sugar (up to 1/2 a cup). Do this before you simmer, so it melts fully.

Seriously, this stuff kicks like a mule. Drink with caution!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That sounds like something to try at our round robin with a winter bon fire.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

OH MY thats a keeper


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This sounds really good....

I may have to bake this weekend!!

Yes, for those that don't know....I cook or we don't eat.
True, wifey no cookey!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeeah... that sounds good. I'm with Lilly, those would be good out in the crisp air around a bonfire. Even in cold-weather tent camping... you'd get so blazed the cold would either A) not bother you or B) be held at bay by whatever you end up doing with whomever you're sharing your tent with.

Hey Beth! You guys got any extra crash space this Halloween? I think your party would be a good one!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

yummy. Im gonna drink this till the wee hours of the morn.
Its time to wake up naked with a mustache drawn on my face next to a fire pit.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Revenant we usually have people that spend the night. We own twenty acres so space usually isn't an issue. Once people start drinking that Pie they aren't allowed to drive!!! Seriously. We do have waaaaaay too much fun!!! Some people have campers, tents or sleep in their cars!!! If I feel ambitious I sometimes cook breakfast the next morning. (Depending on how much pie I consumed the night before) At the very least it's coffee and donuts. Clean up time is the next day.............)


----------

